# A ventosa zona oeste



## stormy (18 Abr 2009 às 20:48)

Vi um estudo um dia destes sobre a velocidade media anual do vento em portugal e descobri que os lugares mais ventosos do pais são as zonas altas do norte e interior centro, as zonas mais altas da serra algarvia e toda a regiao oeste...achei interessante toda a zona oeste ser muito ventosa, em media, mais do que zonas como o litoral a norte do porto ou cabos como o de sines e sagres
esta é a razao da abundancia de aerogeradores.....
porque será que é tao ventosa?será da orografia?
mesmo a nivel de precipitação essa zona é mais chuvos a devido á orografia que leva a que as massas de ar procedentes de W e NW subam e condensem mas a nivel de vento nao sabia que as diferenças eram tantas
ele há coisas giras


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 21:46)

stormy disse:


> Vi um estudo um dia destes sobre a velocidade media anual do vento em portugal e descobri que os lugares mais ventosos do pais são as zonas altas do norte e interior centro, as zonas mais altas da serra algarvia e toda a regiao oeste...achei interessante toda a zona oeste ser muito ventosa, em media, mais do que zonas como o litoral a norte do porto ou cabos como o de sines e sagres
> esta é a razao da abundancia de aerogeradores.....
> porque será que é tao ventosa?será da orografia?
> mesmo a nivel de precipitação essa zona é mais chuvos a devido á orografia que leva a que as massas de ar procedentes de W e NW subam e condensem mas a nivel de vento nao sabia que as diferenças eram tantas
> ele há coisas giras



As zonas do litoral são já por si bastante ventosas, devido à proximidade com o mar, mesmo a baixas altitudes.
No caso das serras do distrito de Lisboa, por serem zonas que originalmente já têm algum potencial eólico, devido à sua elevação face às zonas envolventes, mais expostas ao vento ficam por se situarem também no litoral, servindo muitas vezes de barreiras de condensação, que retêm a precipitação nas encostas orientadas a Oeste, geralmente.


----------



## rozzo (19 Abr 2009 às 00:08)

A zona Oeste é mais chuvosa que o litoral Norte? 

Quanto ao vento sim, penso que deverá ter mais vento em média.. Por vários factores..


----------



## psm (19 Abr 2009 às 00:19)

Há um topico destes com um estudo cientifico posto por um membro do forum acho que foi o membro PICO, é verificar esse estudo!


O topico chama-se http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/estudo-vento-medio-no-territorio-portugues-2592.html

Há que dar mais atenção ao verificar que já existe certos topicos no forum, e repetir as mesmas perguntas torna-se aborrecido.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Abr 2009 às 00:47)

Olá
Vivo na zona do distrito de Lisboa que habitualmente designam de Região do Oeste (a noroeste de Loures) e o vento é quase uma constante. Em especial quando sopra em regime de nortada, diria que mais parece que estou à beira-mar de uma qualquer praia por ex do distrito de Leiria, porque noto que na vertente oeste da costa do distrito de Lisboa, este sopra com mais intensidade.
Conheço de uma forma geral o litoral norte e noto que principalmente de Espinho até à foz do Minho, nas praias que muitas vezes visitei, o vento geralmente soprava a velocidades inferiores, entretanto o nº de horas de sol também é mais reduzido!
Quanto às razões que levam à maior intensidade do vento por aqui na Região do Oeste, de acordo com o referido por *Daniel Vilão*, em que sublinhou o facto de as elevações da região apresentarem uma orientação propícia a este tipo de condições e até servirem de barreiras de condensação por se destacarem face às zonas envolventes, como é o caso da Serra de Sintra, faz-me lembrar, aparentemente pelas mesmas razões,o que também ocorre na Serra da Boa-Viagem na Figueira da Foz que apesar de não ser tão elevada, em dias de nortada, o vento sopra com maior intensidade na praia a sul da Serra face ao que acontece na praia de Quiaios na vertente norte da mesma. Acho que aqui poderá ser uma excepção em toda a região costeira da Beira Litoral.


----------



## psm (19 Abr 2009 às 00:48)

Desculpe de dizer mas no link que coloquei tem lá tudo e explicado.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2009 às 01:04)

Um dia houve uma coisa que me chamou a atenção.
Há 1/2 Verões fui ao Baleal. Nesse dia estava previsto bastante vento no litoral oeste, mas, no entanto lá o vento nunca mostrou a sua cara. O que achei mesmo estranho foi que ao chegar aqui a Alcanena o vento já era forte...


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Abr 2009 às 01:34)

O estudo apresentado por *Pico* de facto parece ser muito bom e muito completo.
É para ser lido com a calma que lhe é devida! 
Mas, *psm*, por se encontrar disponível esta informação, se reduzíssemos a nossa abordagem do tema a apenas à leitura do documento sem o nosso comentário, que no meu caso tratou-se mais de uma constatação, o tópico não teria a devida relevância!!!


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2009 às 08:42)

rozzo disse:


> A zona Oeste é mais chuvosa que o litoral Norte?
> 
> Quanto ao vento sim, penso que deverá ter mais vento em média.. Por vários factores..



a chuva nao é superior ao litoral norte mas é superior ás regioes envolventes como lisboa,santarem,etc


----------



## psm (19 Abr 2009 às 08:59)

joseoliveira disse:


> O estudo apresentado por *Pico* de facto parece ser muito bom e muito completo.
> É para ser lido com a calma que lhe é devida!
> Mas, *psm*, por se encontrar disponível esta informação, se reduzíssemos a nossa abordagem do tema a apenas à leitura do documento sem o nosso comentário, que no meu caso tratou-se mais de uma constatação, o tópico não teria a devida relevância!!!





Pois, mas toda a vez, e já aconteceu com o mesmo membro que colocou este topico, pôr um tema que já foi colocado por outros membros, torna-se aborrecido para quem anda aqui como eu (e para quem colocou esses topicos), e se calhar com o senhor, se antes soubesse que havia um topico com a questão relacionada com este tema; e é de que referir que também existem outros topicos similares acerca deste mesmo tema, mas no entanto coloquei este do membro pico pois era o mais completo de todos! 


Refiro que aos membros que cá andam  pesquisem o histórico doforum , pois tem muita coisa interessante no seu arquivo tanto ao nivel cientifico como históricok, e relacionado com meteorologia ou com ciencia no geral!

ps: Faço um alerta aos admistradores e moderadores, que a repetição de temas é aborrecido, mas atendendo que moderar e admistrar dá imenso trabalho e não é rumenerado, foi  por isso que esta chamada de atenção neste topico.


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2009 às 09:07)

psm disse:


> Pois, mas toda a vez, e já aconteceu com o mesmo membro que colocou este topico, pôr um tema que já foi colocado por outros membros, torna-se aborrecido para quem anda aqui como eu (e para quem colocou esses topicos), e se calhar com o senhor, se antes soubesse que havia um topico com a questão relacionada com este tema; e é de que referir que também existem outros topicos similares acerca deste mesmo tema, mas no entanto coloquei este do membro pico pois era o mais completo de todos!
> 
> 
> Refiro que aos membros que cá venham pesquisem o forum , pois o forum tem muita coisa interessante no seu arquivo tanto ao nivel cientifico como histórico, tanto relacionado com meteorologia como com ciencia no geral!
> ...



tens razao eu é que nao me lembrava do outro topicosendo assim peço aos responsaveis que coloquem os post´s aqui postados no topico devido


----------



## psm (19 Abr 2009 às 09:22)

stormy disse:


> tens razao eu é que nao me lembrava do outro topicosendo assim peço aos responsaveis que coloquem os post´s aqui postados no topico devido





!!


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Abr 2009 às 00:31)

oLá *psm* 
Sim, compreendo; mas no meu caso, como estou cá há tão pouco tempo e ainda em fase de experiência, e ainda tratando-se de um tema que por razões óbvias me diz muito, decidi responder!


----------

